# Turtle Creek July 7



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well I had CPR recert calls at the station and was done around noon time. I decided to hit the bulk head to see what was happening. I got there around 12:30 and had the wall to my self. It looked like rain was on the menu which would have been nice cause someone left the oven on HIGH. Baits of choice for the day were mackerel, spot, mullet, squid and two pints of minnows. NADA!!!!!
The snapper clues were out in force and destroyed the minnows. I went through 8 mackerel fillets, and half a bag of mullet as well. Still, it was a nice day to get out though.


----------

